# SMART Failure predicted on Hard Disk 2



## Shadyi

I open the lap (Pavilion dv5000) and i get this error.

*SMART Failure predicted on Hard Disk 2
WARNING: Immediately back-up your data and replace your hard disk drive a failure may be imminent*

what's wrong ... ? is something damaged ?


----------



## Chosen

Do what it say. It may be an indication of your harddrives impending failure. Dont take S.M.A.R.T. warnings lightly.


----------



## FrankenPC

SMART is predictive analysis...it times how long it takes the platters to spin up and how many CRC read errors it get's over time. When a threshold is reached, it warns you.

You have been warned! Get yer data off!


----------



## claymanhb

Back it up to dvd...it still may take a while for the drive to die but at least you got a warning.


----------



## Shadyi

it doesn't even load windows !


----------



## Ch13f121

put a linux livecd in, back your data up that way if you can...heck you could try moving it to another pc on your network.


----------



## FrankenPC

You may have to go into the BIOS and set IGNORE ERRORS or something like that. You may be able to disable SMART also. That may buy you enough time to get another drive and ghost your failing one over to the new one.


----------



## Shadyi

ok i ran "Primary hard disk self test" from the BIOS and it says
Test Status #1 - 07 Fail
what is that ?


----------



## FrankenPC

Is your drive spinning up when you power on the system?


----------



## Shadyi

i just don't understand what happened and why.... ?
the lap is brand new
it's 2 months old !


----------



## Shadyi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*
Is your drive spinning up when you power on the system?

i'm not sure about that i dont hear any sounds


----------



## FrankenPC

Manufacturer defect if it's that new. Or the cable on the HDD may be bad. I've had to reseat my cable a few times on my laptop. Sorry


----------



## Shadyi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*
Manufacturer defect if it's that new. Or the cable on the HDD may be bad. I've had to reseat my cable a few times on my laptop. Sorry









I'm in big trouble , aren't I ?


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadyi*
I'm in big trouble , aren't I ?

If you were not backing up on a regular basis...it doesn't look good.

How valuable is your data? Is it schoolwork...financial data? What?


----------



## Shadyi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*
If you were not backing up on a regular basis...it doesn't look good.

How valuable is your data? Is it schoolwork...financial data? What?

it's not that valuable ...but i want to get the lap to work ASAP.
what should i do... ?
does HP have global warranty ?
coz i bought it from another country


----------



## FrankenPC

I have no idea what you have available there in Cairo....but here, we goto the local computer store and buy a new 2.5" IDE drive and put it in. Then you put in the recovery CD that came with your laptop and let it rebuild the OS.

EDIT: And then send in the broken IDE drive for replacement. Then you will have a spare


----------



## Shadyi

i put the Norton PM CD and boot
i checked for errors
and it keeps on giving me this error
"CRC Error in data"
what's that ?
EDIT: another error
"Cross-linked files were found"
i fixed it by selecting the option "keep selected file and delete the others"

the CRC Error couldn't be fixed


----------



## jrabb1920

Try runing the recover disc, if not then your to late. also if you have a warrenty with HP then it dosen't matter where you live on getting it replaced or fixed.


----------



## Shadyi

I'll probably end up returning this lap
is it possible that i ask to replace the whole lap with another model and pay the difference ?


----------



## ItsLasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadyi*
I open the lap (Pavilion dv5000) and i get this error.

*SMART Failure predicted on Hard Disk 2
WARNING: Immediately back-up your data and replace your hard disk drive a failure may be imminent*

what's wrong ... ? is something damaged ?

I just had this same error.
My raid array was failing due to bad sectors on 1 of my HDDs.
Back it up and RMA the drive if possible.


----------



## Jimmy Question

Well if your error message is for Hard Disk 2, that implies a Hard Disk 1, so the fastest way to get the data off the HD2 is do a direct copy to HD1

A laptop with 2 Hard Drives ? I dunno, never owned one, but sounds odd.

On desktop PC's, you can run the serial number on the manufacturer's web-site and see if it is still under warranty. If it's NOT, and the laptop is "new", I would be wondering how an old HD got on my "new" laptop.

If all you really need is the documents and general files like Outlook Express address books, etc.. the "Files & Settings Transfer Wizard" might be the fastes & safest.

It may be too late to tell you this, but the reason why some Members were saying get the data off NOW is that when a HD starts to fail, every single read-write operation brings the HD one step closer to final death, so you do not waste time running AV scans etc... until the data is saved.

THEN you can mess around troubleshooting and diagnosing, and if it dies in the middle of that process, then at least the data is safe.


----------



## Shadyi

well as i mentioned before the data is not that important
i just need to know if i can replace it with another model


----------



## Jimmy Question

Quote:



well as i mentioned before the data is not that important


Well in that case you might try running chkdsk and see if you can repair it. The drive might be repairable.


----------



## Renegade5399

If it's 2 months old, go to HP's site and get their "Global Warranty Service" number. It doesn't matter where you bought an HP, they will fix it. Don't do too much poking around other than running the basic utilities as you don't want to void the warranty. SMART errors are never a good sign.


----------



## Shadyi

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Mattsy

I am getting this same message on an Dell Vostro 1510. Brand new harddrive, won't let me install XP Professional. Thought maybe New drive was bad, grabbed another off the shelf, same message.
smart failure predicted on hard disk 2


----------

